# Rub Recipes



## archeryrob (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyone have a rub recipes that are posted and shared they like? My wife has gotten very sensitive to salt and kind of get edema from too much salt and a history of gout in the family. So I want to make some for home use with no salt at all.

She loves the Memphis dry rub stuff, but we just did ribs with it and knees, ankles and fingers joints all hurt that night and the next day from it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2019)

Ya want Rub recipes?
Here ya go, the unofficial SMF.com Recipe Collection, just go to the Rubs section.
Pages 191 - 267 are all rub recipes.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smf-recipe-collection-late-2018.287288/

Just omit the salt from most recipes.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 18, 2019)

And one more thing unrelated to a rub recipe. Check the label on the meat. If it says "Prepared with 12% (or whatever percentage) of sodium blah blah, phosphates, etc", that can set off gout, too. I just smoked a Butterball turkey last week, and after eating it for several days, my wife and I both had gout problems...but DANG that was a juicy, tender bird. Ribs and butts from Hormel or Smithfield are usually prepared with salts and phosphates.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2019)

WOA!  How have I missed this recipe list!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 18, 2019)

Recipe forum doesn't get a lot of traffic.

That Recipe Index is a thing of beauty.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes it is!  glad I stumbled on to it.


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 19, 2019)

Thanks, I downloaded that one!!


----------

